# STOP 0x0000007E



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I'm getting a STOP error along w/ BSOD when trying to even boot from the Vista disc. I can boot into the disc, but after "Windows is loading files," it will give me a BSOD before entering the setup. I believe it's probably an incompatibility with my hardware. The version of Vista I'm trying to install is Ultimate x64. I don't think it matters, but I'm trying to dual-boot Vista w/ XP. Like I said though, shouldn't matter since I can't even get into the setup. Also, the CD is not to blame because it can enter the setup on my other computer (except for the fact that the CPU in that computer doesn't support 64-bit architecture).

Heres a list of my hardware:
EVGA nForce 680i Motherboard*
Intel QX6700
EVGA 8800GTX* (also see my other note below)
4x1GB GSkill DDR2 800
Enermax Galaxy 1000W
2x 300GB SATA HDDs - non RAID.
Razer Barracuda AC-1
Ageia PhysX Card (yes I know, a waste of money)

*Denotes components I believe may be the cause of the problem.
Note about my vid card: I also tried with an old PCI Matrox Millennium II card that was laying around - same error.

I believe the primary cause has something to do with the nForce chipset on my motherboard.

Here's the causes listed from Microsoft (it's supposedly for XP though) for the specific STOP error I'm having.

```
•	If this issue occurs after the first restart during Windows Setup, or after Setup is finished, the computer may not have sufficient hard disk space to run Windows.
•	If this issue occurs after the first restart during Windows Setup, or after Setup is complete, the computer BIOS may be incompatible with Windows.
•	Incompatible video adapter drivers.
•	Damaged RAM.
•	A damaged device driver or system service.
•	If the issue is associated with the Win32k.sys file, it may be caused by a third-party remote control program.
```
1. Even if this was ever slightly related, I have a 20GB partition for Vista.
2. Not possible, BIOS isn't required to load the OS yet in this situation.
3. Likely, but already installed drivers aren't loaded on a Vista boot disc lol.
4. Possibly, I'll try removing some RAM.
5. Lalala, see #3
6. Nope.

Edit: forgot to include my PSU in my hardware list. Also, if you need the params for the 0x7E, I can self-induce the BSOD again to find out:grin:

*bump*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

disconnect the drive with xp on
clear the drive for vissta with killdisk
http://www.download.com/3000-2092-10188745.html
then try the install with only 1 stick of ram in


----------

